# egg share at manchester



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya
is anyone doing the egg share programme at a manchester clinic? We have just been turned down for nhs funding and are considering it but dont know much about it or how much it cuts the costs of treatment. we just cant afford unless we do this but i also like the idea of helping someone else in this awful situation.  my partner has had a failed vas reversal and they just say point blank that they wont fund anyone who has had a sterilisation. 

any info would be greatly received x
thanks
lou


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lou

welcome to the egg share board

there are a few ladies who are using manchester care for their treatment

They post also on the egg share chit chat thread

heres a link to the thread

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48114.0.html

The other ladies did that go to manchester care did have another thread but i think its slipped further down the pages

heres the link it may be helpful

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45342.0.html

Hope this helps a little

Emilyxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Lou 

i have done one cycle at care manchester on egg share prog and due to start 2nd next month there are various factors that come in to being accepted on the programme i.e Age fsh levels and family history as if there is any genetic conditions this can affect you being accepted. hope this helps im sure if ive missed anything some other girls can help 

Kerry x


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks very much
rang manchester care up and they are sending us some info xx good luck with tx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Lou,

I was due to start tx at Care Manchester - got as far as having all the tests done and was waiting to be matched up.  The staff there were really brilliant.  I know quiet a few ladies who are have had or having tx at Care - to date I have not heard anyone say anything bad about them.

Hope this helps and I wish you all the best with your TX

Amanda


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi janey

congratulations! hope you have a very happy pregnancy x I spoke to someone from CARe yesterday, she was lovely and very helpful. lets hope we get some good news soon too!
xxx lou


----------

